# Socal / Long Beach



## cycle mike (Jul 5, 2013)

Wolfpack Hustle presents: 

The Shortline Crit
 The Shortline Crit – Long Beach
Mens / Womens / Track / Road 24 LAP CRIT RACE 1st PRIZE: DOG TAGS / $250 CASH / 30PTS / SWAG
Saturday – 3 May 2013
2PM Qualifiers
7PM FINALScheck out the site: Wolfpack Hustle


----------

